
Rethinking Open Source: The Challenges Behind Establishing a Modern Emulator - Narishma
https://emucross.com/rethinking-open-source/
======
AnIdiotOnTheNet
In general this is an insightful article (once you apply the Wadsworth
constant), but I am bothered by the sentiment of section on Citra and 3rd
party builds. The narrative seems to be that "good guy developers who care
deeply about you" are telling you not to use builds that solve your problems
and do what you want, and instead you should just suck it up and wait until
they get around to fixing it _properly_ , presumably with love instead of
hacks. That's just a silly thing to expect.

------
simonblack
I find it much more satisfying to emulate the very lowest levels of
hardware/software.

Then the fact that very complex software, such as an unaltered app, runs as it
was intended to, on top of your emulator is verification that your emulation
is indeed correct.

Emulating an app is trivial compared with emulating the underlying structures.
Actually, emulating an app is just doing a 'clean-room' rewrite.

